# No love for the customizable C64?



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Configurator has been out for a while now...shame that the color choices are kind of limited: 

https://www.colnago.com/en/configurator/c64


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Meh...this is the best I could come up with, and I still don't really like it:











They really need to offer more colors.


----------

